# Plants Question



## mtbridin (Jul 8, 2008)

im trying my luck at growing plants. i have a 3 foot tank, i have made up C02 generator( DIY coke bottle. Yeast) everything thing is complete and just need to make up the mixture and im ready yo go. but i just want to no what will happen?? what do i look for?? what will i do???
cheers....


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

the mix will look like a milky water after it all finished with layer at the bottom..... Not sure if thats what your asking


----------



## mtbridin (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks.. what will i be looking for like PH wise the levels drop??? what am i looking for. how many bubbles a minute out of the diffuser???


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Ok with Yeast reactors you will never be able to get enough Co2 to drive you PH down. You should be shoting for one bubble every 3 secs.... Make sure your using silicone tubbing and have all connections sealed good..... Co2 can escape from standard airlines, as it is thinner than oxygen and there are micro holes in that airline. Also make sure you put the bottle some where they will not get shaken kicked knocked over, the last thing you want is the yeast to get into the tank water.

What type of disfuser are you using.......


----------



## mtbridin (Jul 8, 2008)

im using a nano CO2 diffuser purchased of ebay

Nano Co2 diffuser - Live aquarium plant fish tank T19 - eBay (item 250268930652 end time Jul-16-08 19:26:13 PDT)


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Will they work will but they don't make Co2... what they do is make small bubbles of Co2 that makes it easier for the water to absorb the gas........ Now it takes quite a bit of Co2 to lower the Ph and yeast reactors just can't do it.... if you want to control the Ph with Co2 you need injection..... if you just adding it to a plantyed tank depending on the tank size yeast works great i have both systems working right now on differnt sizes tanks anything over 30 gals IMO you need an injected system.... however you could string enough yeast bottles to do a 75 gal to have a small effect..... One thing you need to think about as will is surface movement.... if you using a HOB waterfall filter it going to break the water tension and all your Co2 will be lost..... you want the top of the water to be still


----------

